# Prolapsed Rectum



## mmelcam (Aug 18, 2008)

Is there a code for manual reduction of prolapsed rectum under sedation?


----------



## mbort (Aug 18, 2008)

look at 45900 to see if that will work for you


----------



## mmelcam (Aug 18, 2008)

I was looking at that but did not know if I could use it because coder's desk reference states that it is an incarcerated rectal prolapse but the doctor did not mention anything about it being incarcerated. Do you think that I could still use this code, everything else fits?


----------



## mbort (Aug 18, 2008)

yes I would use it. The dx crosscoder only connects to 569.1 for rectal prolapse.


----------



## mmelcam (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for your help!


----------

